# rope



## TheTreeSpyder (May 26, 2019)

Ashley's Book of Knots lesson#1781 quotations on using 2 Half Hitches for safety.

"Two half hitches will never slip"—Admiral Luce.

"Two half hitches saved a Queen's Ship"—Anonymous.

"Three half hitches are more than a King's Yacht wants"—Admiral Smyth.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (May 28, 2019)

The Timber Hitches list almost immediately in ABoK "CHAPTER 21: HITCHES TO SPAR AND RAIL (RIGHT-ANGLE PULL)", only preceded there by 3 Half Hitch base forms. The context begins with typical Half Hitch#1662 as worst security/nip warnings warning with Skull/Crossbones, but a base structure to build on. Then shows the most security at top nip/opposing the linear load pull position as a safer Half Hitch form#1663 awarding Anchor icon if constant pull. Then introduces Timber Hitch #1665 concept from extension of worst nip Half Hitch tail#1662 . #1666 then shows Fig.8 concept as upgrade to Half Hitch#1662 and shows the nip position pushed to half way between normal and top nip Half Hitch. Also adds a geometric consideration of:"particularly if the encompassed object is small." of even higher nip. #1668 then shows the Fig.8 Timber Hitch with nip more to side and not bottom as improvement.

Next trick is in #1669 Fig.8 Hitch with Round Turn. Where the Round Turn is around the Standing Part and Fig.8 portion actually pictured as fig.8 Timber Hitch and so adds that the "Round Tum on the Standing Part adds materially to the strength of the knot.">>i try to use this principle in may things, knudeNoggin adds that if Have a Round Turn on host before Round Turn on Standing Part, you don't get the strength increase. i say that is because of drop in rope tension can't feed force to the Standing Part to produce the affect.

Next chapter is "CHAPTER 22: HITCHES TO MASTS, RIGGING, AND CABLE (LENGTHWISE PULL) To withstand a lengthwise pull without slipping is about the most that can be asked of a hitch. Great care must be exercised in tying the following series of knots, and the impossible must not be expected" that starts off with a Timber Hitch preceded by 'lengthwise' Half Hitch form to convert Timber from "RIGHT-ANGLE PULL" to "LENGTHWISE PULL" usage in the back to back chapters.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 21, 2019)

.
For screw links i prefer 7 screw threads, more than only 4 etc.
>>Smaller diameter stock than standard carabiner for same strength
Finger tight, might have to wrench loose.
>>sometimes finger tight -1/8 turn so can't jam impact to seat past finger tight(hopefully)for production use
exception would be remote or permanent use:seat strong.
>>can also add Locktite, but has grit and input more torque for same seating.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 7, 2020)

In the geometries of space taken or force invoked, it is about DISPLACEMENT.
To control, with force, takes displacing into that space, with enough force to match or beat the existing force
>>for positively commanding displacement to rule/Nip situation ('in the bud')
.
The ruling rigidity is gained by matching linked target forces or being greater/not lesser.
>>The base/unloaded rigidity of the materials matters for this advantage
>>The amount of tension force
>>and how densely that force is packed into each part as yet another rigidity adjustment
Different force loads in diameters for the crossing over to be great enough to Nip the sandwiched ropePart




.
Sometimes see questioned if Square Knot should be still taught
>>i always think YES, for is a minimal structure study, with fewest parts
>>on edge of make or break(fail) and things that change that
(errant bend usage, unequal diameters, formations or disturbances that 'pull out of square' form etc.)




.
i first note many things in the minimalist study of Square family(Square/Thief/Granny/Grief)
>>and would usually forsake American upbringing and call as original name Reef in respects to how many knots born at sea
BUT, the name Square is so excellent to force chase, and constant reminder that all rope mechnix best if 'square' to purpose
>>the minimalist Square Knot, just more sensitive to that, as Thief/Granny/Grief fail by pulling out of square, as does tugging end.
The SheetBend invokes a locking hitch that can free stand off of host mount (unlike Square that is dependent on host to nip against)
>>so has another layer of simplest/base lessons, and how a more rigid locks on softer rigidity etc.




.
Friction Hitches show the matching or greater principle too
>>advise a single leg of pull (A) can match rigidity to single line and control (Taut-Line, ProLaska/Blake's etc.)
But dividing load to 2 legs pull on host /receiver and are trying to grab greater rigidity with lesser(B) can fail
>>using a smaller cord to pack lesser divided force into a denser/more rigid container can resolve(C)




.
The smaller 'cord' can also be a more rigid /unyielding braid, too stiff to seat properly like this on own diameter
>>but flexible enough to seat well on larger diameter host
.
i think the term (Friction) Hitch is accurate, as the function is to slide the hitch up/down to repeatedly grip
passive 'rail' whether rope or not , the rigidity examination tho is for rope on rope
.
Friction hitch grabs on smooth pole can slip some as rope can't 'dent' impose into the host


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Sep 9, 2020)

*Advanced Theories of Working 5x1 Piggyback Jig*

As a tool, a common 3x or 5x pulley system is a set of 'rolling levers';
that trade distance for power to the same volume of force total - co$t of conversion(frictions).
Is like a truck transmission , from the same input source(motor) can either about crawl up a wall in granny gear or go fast w/less power.
.
Pulley set is just the same, a transmission to convert power/distance(speed) to/from the same total volume of input
A simple jig doesn't have to be a fixed 'gear'. can use as a central pivot to move faster or more powerful than initially presents
>>usually run slack out at lower power/more speed, then 'switch gears' to tweak more power/slower 'purchase' (olds-cool for taking rope out of a system to lift and/or tighten)
.




.
Note how track bodyWeight and effort as 2 different inputs, with different multiplier chains in more recursive setup
>>as hand holdS grab 2 places w/effort input as Equal & Opposite of each other
>>but bodyWeight only pulls on 1 hand input, as body mass itself is E&O of that pull !
recurse force is more of a closed system, more Conservation of Force here, less leak to ground of a more 'open'/less self contained system.
.
Then, see how can replace arm effort as input with leg effort as input, to then run thru the 'rolling levers' set.
.
Compounding/recursive 'nested' pulls, w/minimal amount of external/ground connections, yield most power.
Same amount of power output, using simpler non compounding, just increase sheaves/pulley turns at each end
>>generally get more force reducing frictions i think.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 25, 2020)

have heard not every one can see above picture>>but can't edit post to fix?


.
edit: seems can see embedded pictures in post 1,2 show after post locked (so have changed above pic to embedded)
>>but not pics that are linked as in post(s) 3:

(now embedded)
.
and post 4 as well:

(now embedded)
.
and would have to redo post #5 because of this?


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Dec 2, 2020)

A fine point, just tossed out there a few times as woven thru the ABoK lessons, w/o much focus given:
from lesson#1669: "...a Round Turn on the Standing Part adds materially to the strength of the knot."
>>knudeNoggin experiments and states not if Round Turn(RT) pre-fixes on the host mount
>>i think RT on host takes enough tension out that RT on Standing Part(SPart) can't grab hard enough to give the effect
>>than a simpler Half Hitch(HH) that just shears across the SPart (as sole load support) most harshly
>>perhaps carrying some of the load force/unloading SPart some
(if enough tension left in that part of rope for RT to use to grip/only 1 pre-fixing Turn).




.
Standard Half Hitch ((HH) shears across the Standing Part more, this does grip harder on the host than if the Round Turn (RT) is used .




>>this would pull open even more on load side of host , at the already worst Nip position of standard HH.
>>so for #1669, Ashley uses purposefully the fig8 rather than HH tuck style, and gives 2 tucks.
This makes stronger than previous Timber Hitch fig8, that he shows can take 2 instead of 1 tuck
>>as recommends 3 tucks for normal Timber Hitch 
>>but that was in higher friction Hemp >> would go with 3+ tucks always and all ways
Would never just tightly pack the 3 tucks close to Standing Part, but rather spread out so last tuck is in highest Nip region logical
>>and preceding Nips are much less consequential helpers, more of spacers to the better Nip.
.
Round Turn pulling along the sole load support of the SPart more properly, rather than shearing across SPart so harshly (in any mechanix, cutting across 90 degrees is very harsh)
See how these pull more along, inline the long axis of rope, like a splice does more properly.
rather than shearing across supporting column architecture at right angle like do with a wrench to break, not support something.




.
In round slings modeling we commonly see these forms of this principle.




See Cat's Paw as Double Bearing on host, 2 support legs, each with loose splice hold
>>VERY strong compared to most any other knot
>>can have Girth version, but not self adjusting legs
>>logically can have Cow version, of 1 support leg
or reduce back to fig8.RT version maintaining same concept.
.
The separate parts shown in original picture can be seen in and taken to other knots.
>>just as if rope was another material
>>just as if were working in wood, rock or metal etc. and take out one part and out in a 2 hole version to hold rather than 1
Rope is just another material, subject to same support rules as other materials
Save the exclusions of defining differences of the 'flexibles class'
>>don't have to heat, pound, chip, carve to re-form >> just unload
>>don't need connectors between parts and utility functions as is already built in!
But, can only be rigid when
A>loaded
B>along linear length
C>in tension direction(along linear length)


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Dec 7, 2020)

Tho very similar Bends of ropes together, Rigger's, Butterfly and Zeppelin have defining key differences, of knot lessons.
>>The Zeppelin even has a Faux/false version that fails to watch out for.
>>while the Rigger's sounds best for rigging, can jam.
(Alpine Butterfly Bend is just as Alpine Butterfly Eye, only eye now 2 pieces)
So we have a Goldilocks range of not enough, too much and just rites (Zeppelin, Butterfly) from changing 1 factor each time.
.
The systems seem to have 2 usable slight failings to meter in some tolerance against over concentration of forces
>>note that each matching Standing Part (SPart) leads to a Primary Arc
>>SPart + Primary Arc together makes a hook of the most rigid, raw and compound forces of knot as most defining
(rest of ropeParts are softer parts that jsut keep this hook properly in place and final tailing ballast of Nip)




Working from benchmark of Rigger's that i find to be simply double dead locked (inline and cross axis) 
>>dead on inline compression and from secured sides too>> especially expressed in hard loading to deadlock
BFly corrects benchmark Rigger's with simply tipping scale slightly by not guarding cross axis as well, leaving open side but has interlinked pure alignment anyway
Zeppelin serviceable after hard loading, uses opposite strategy than of some relief on inline axis only, guards hard both escapes on cross axis and good thing because not purely aligned/interlinked
>>dbl.fault in False Zeppelin slight fails on both inline and cross axis compounds to tip scale over>>fail
Rigger's overworks perhaps recursive flows of force to deadlock
>>Zepp and BFly allow some almost relief/tolerance but not destabilized , doing 1 thing so rite each(guard sides or pure alignment)
False Zepp has side by side offset not purely aligned like interlinked hooks, so has some side force, and then open side for force to tumble out carrying rope


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Dec 12, 2020)

Previous Hitches can form very strong if spaced away from host support, for softer geometry/less sharp deforming bend to the sole load support of the Standing Part.
>>Do not pull up to bottom/load side of host tightly unless forced to>> so truly right angle grab to host only or can slide along host
>>These have the minimal 3x 180 Arcs on Standing Part empowered to grip along Standing Part more properly like a splice
>>rather than no grip ability of a single 180 Arc, sliding to tight against host and shearing at right angle across support of Standing Part.
.
The below knots are all very good, have 3x 180 Arcs on Standing Part
>>but are not continuous, uninterrupted force flow thru these Arcs, so does not give same grip utility
>>So, these are very secure, but less revealed strength efficiency do to the sharper deformity of the support of Standing Part being sheared across during drawing up to the tighter seating to host, but less likely to slide sideways on host if just a little side angle force input. (But meant s a right angle hitch, just more tolerant if not).




Another concept repeats in that the Cow like finishes of 2 Opposing Half Hitches and the Lobster Buoy do have the counter torque to them and are easier to untie. 'Outies' of 2 continuous or opposing Half Hitches may be spaced away from support, then tail double seized down against Standing Part, as to not shear across Standing Part but rather pull along, and perhaps give another leg of support(?).
Would be more like previous post hitches, not seating hard to host, nor shearing hard across Standing Part.
>>and perhaps strongest of the other Hitches of both posts by this 'small' (but 'permanent') change.
>>MANY Hitches were seized (especially double seized) in the old ships etc. days; especially permanent, remote, constant use, of changing pull directions(including low to anchor and high to masts)


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Dec 19, 2020)

Heinz Prohaska's 'Prohgrip' (names vary) showed in Nylon Highway (excellent lessons learned on the Nylon Highway)1990 and Jason Blake was showing arborists what he invented around 1995, but that is what made it more popular and to many, especially arborists is known as Blakes. Placing the tail/Bitter End to the best Nip position in any knot : opposite side of host than initial load pull is correct. Errantly , placing same on the initial load side pull where worst Nip always is , gives the very appropriately named SuiSlide!
.




.
Arborist Jason Blake at the time popularized thru arbo's
There were several stories of him trying to like patent the knot!
i read a few stories on Intnl.Society of Arborist's ISA bbs(bulletin board svc.; early dial-up era name for forums) that closed about 1998 of trying to license usage! Or tell someone they could not use his knot.
>>not sure if true or not, but not single incidence report...


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Dec 23, 2020)

More rope mastery links:
_Professional Association of Climbing Instructors Australia rope research docs_
_lessons learned on The Nylon Highway_
_Roo's Notable Knots AND comments_
_Ashley's Book of Knots the knot bible, online_
_ropelab.com.au/files/physics.pdf_
_The Mechanics of Friction in Rope Rescue (thee capstan math reference)_
Get your read on!

_edit:guess add my frictions spreadsheet for reference_ showing flat/linear mated materials frictions from engineering site
>>then radial conversion of same for ropes etc.
>>Linear compounds frictions by distance, radial compounds frictions by degrees
>>same breaking force by different size rope brakes>>just softer rope arcs and more heat dissipation on the larger device of probably more strength.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Dec 25, 2020)

Older sketch on views of using a single pulley as pivot in 'flexible lever' systems.
>>with the the same 3 lever classes as rigid levers
>> that define by the same directions of motion input/output
>>with the same 3 positions of the static position pivot 
>>2nd and 3rd class levers being to increase or decrease power as reciprocal to speed
>>and 1st class levers in each reverse of direction between input/output with central pivot between




The rigid lever can resist on the cross axis, so length of lever from pivot matters
>>but w/o cross axis resistance, the flexible lever classes do not have length factor multiplier for leverage.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 3, 2021)

In examinations of knots as rope mechanix, generally in a fixed/static state;
but still rope mechanix.
We have dynamic /moving knots of Muenter, Prussic, Poldo, Fiction Hitches, Parbuckle etc.
>>whose forces can be used statically against loading, but usual highlights are the ropes in motion.
.




Especially Parbuckle, that may not even tie any single known complete knot
>>just use the rope in a certain geometry to extrude the desired effects
Parbuckle can give a 2x1 multiplier hanging or further multiplier of ramp
>>or back to 2x1 on flat ground
>>hanging is constant 2/1>>but flat surface can be just needed to get, then keep going, keep just enough light tension
>>as separate consideration




As any contact to ramp or flat ground (not hanging) also shows this is not 2x1 x ramp advantage dragging
>>we are ROLLING a log etc., and coming up over the edge of a trailer, the spar texture can even be as a gear wheel!
>>system autonomously presses the log texture into this mating

.
Parbuckling is a verb. They use it for lifting and delivering spars (and corpses) to water, also for rolling massive ships upright against ramp of sea bed (or make one from) when can w/o crushing pressures(need to cradle).
.
i also found when using truck as the pulling force, rather have the bight on the input, not anchor as pivot
>>if have bight around anchor as typical shown and pull ends/tie to truck
>>they don't pull as clean and even, have to go around and under massive log to self adjust to pull and deliver even
>>else can get slanted to side and lose on ramps
>>bight thru tow hooks or even around ball hitch if must
>>is more immediately self adjusting
would pull across trailer 90 degrees with truck on far side from ramps
>>fill a layer, anchor down rope over logs on truck side
>>swap sides for ramps and truck and fill next layer from opposite direction
>>rinse and repeat
Sorry one of my 90's drawings drawings from my msPaint era




.
But, unless was told specifically the unknotted line in pic was a knot
>>would assume is just a mechanical usage of rope, not a knot , especially static as usually implied.
This is how work gets done!


.
1943 Righting the USS Oklahoma from the depths after Pearl Harbor with parbuckling.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (May 22, 2021)

Generally to advance a Friction Hitch we grab the host below the hitch and pull down and then also pull up on the hitch it self.
Simply adding a pulley, carabiner etc. to comb the knot 'up' can be a great help!
This can also be applied to an adjustable lanyard, where a D is the comb, usually on right D if right handed.
In climbing SRT, can have 8# gear bag etc. HANGING on bottom of line and no hands on rope and climb tree.
WARNING: If full force body weight below a Friction Hitch, rope shelf hitch sits on from slack area/swell can now get skinny as hitch unloads and less grip. If foot cam etc. below Prussik etc. is best if have 2 Prussiks , in 2is1, 1isNone redundant philosophy.




.
In Climbing DdRT , is easier to retrieve, gives 2/1 - friction self lift, but need pull from under hitch.
In training etc. this can go to trunk pulley redirect to SOFT hand pull, not to lift climber but LIGHTLY comb hitch up, w/o disturbing or off balancing climber etc.




(sorry 90's pic of DBY holding friction hitch comb! )
Should always see both yellow and blue colors on Bitter End of DBY, or need to inspect !
.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (May 29, 2021)

10 Bowlines named and tied in 3mins.
Rope is like putty forming easily, at will in this seaman's hands.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 1, 2021)

For the think tank:

.
-JRB is a Treeman !
Strength/efficiency wise, i think the deformity given by carabiner pulls along more than shears across
most loaded point of initial deformity in Standing Part.
.
Especially for climbing believe in closed (both legs pulled) or
terminated/stopped run(on Bitter End leg).
Even if w/quick slipknot mechanical stop.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 5, 2021)

i look at webbing as flat rope.


Most precise would take repetitive experiments.
>>But all the same would have lost bet on 1 twist as this stands.
But in real world, with more contacts to load, perhaps linear and not radial faces
>>think best overall bet would be no twist, and never a twist on a contact area if any.
Flat rope goes over bends will, as the deformed axis is the very minimalist flat one
>>round rope stands higher for more leverage against rope device
>>but in making a HH etc. can scrunch, deform across largest cross axis (to linear load down length of webbing)
.
This is most expressed in flat but wide webbing
>>much less so in 1" that is thicker than pure flat and offers less leveraged distance to deform across. 1" webbing safety testing
Much less i think in skinny dyneema slings therefore, and cross profile is even thicker as resistance to scrunching
>>  so much so that 2 layers (dyneema folded) is about as thick as dyneema is across
>>so squarer to round to maintain more consistent strengths i think in 2 legs thru as Cow, even more so if both loaded/Girth, or with self balancing pulls /Round Sling, choker.
i see this squareness to profile when doubled also in 3/8" Tenex and paracord.
These devices seem to seek best of both worlds:
>> lay flat on a curve host were webbing is better
>> yet deform less with choke around 2 legs as are square as closest linear to round: where round is better!
Round is equilateral/ no leverage preference given/lost at any angle, square is closest non radial to that prescription i think
>>would not lower with webbing, only round from friction and on round host.
.
i also think/have always done: crank web, pinch off, clear spool, crank TIGHTER.
As the spool fills, leverage is lost.
BUT, at finish want at least 720degrees on spool for positive mechanical lock that way
.
In carrying trailers of brush loaded cross ways, we would use 2 straps lengthwise
CROSSED, so if started to slip off to one side, would tighten not loosen...
.
Set straps can be tightened more by bending together some or to side etc.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 8, 2021)

This is a newer knot, but that is actually superiorly designed.
Better than Highwayman's or Daisy Chain releases in many ways.






Mnemonically, kinda make a Muenter, pulled backwards (which also works other places) , slipped
Then long way home to slip thru the slip as like short daisy chain and done.
.

.Note the minimal disruption to Standing Part (SPart)of virtually only the host,
as the yellow smaller ropePart is to show much less loaded with force after 1st bight slip for no real pressure against SPart
to make this support column deformed.
Sailor Hitch does this minimal stress/deformity crossing of SPart too.
Most other off host/SPart crossings deform SPart to a less efficient/weaker support column than just host alone does.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks looks like a good set up!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jun 16, 2021)

i really like the Saddle Hunter Hitch(post#19 above), but not the angle of pull asserted to it parallel to host/ down the trunk.
Hitch itself has plenty of 180arcs and then pulls along SPart(Standing Part) with a 1D grip of opposing arcs, rather than shearing across the SPart with 1x180. i look at the arcs as presented on SPart as a linear list/gauntlet of arcs, as opposed to arcs usually radially listed on separate host. Linear list of arcs models most well in a rappel rack imagery, and pulls along rope like splice, not shears across like a hook at 90degrees pull across SPart etc.
.
BUT, the angle of pull on host is a different matter. There is not a strong seating to host on this side, just the double bearing on the reverse /off side. More Basket like than Choker like framework w/o the 4legs of support.
i characterize the difference by defining each has double bearing on host as ABoK speaks of. Giving 4 legs served from opposing/off side. Basket gets 4x1D supports without strong 1D grip(s) on host, Choker forsakes 2 support legs to Load for getting the seating on Load side to give 2x1D support and 2D grip on host from the 4 legs.
A Basket may jam into taking a 2D/lengthwise pull (1D grip across host + 1D pull along host);
But a choker more mechanically positively has the 2D framework to finesse more against the 2D pull mechanically , squarely.
Even with this ABoK warns not to expect the impossible at this WORST angle of pull with rope.




Saddle Hunter's is more of a Basket, than a Choker grab on host in this view, and hopes for a mechanic won't witness in ABoK chapter_22 dedicated to this worst angle of pull on host, even a rope column host for friction hitch. Workable as a jam more than a clean architecture in Basket kind of grip with lengthwise/2D pull to me.
Seek simply to have loading pull in same geometry dimension as opposing support response.
Basket of 4x1D support; when load pull is 2D/lengthwise does not present this basic architecture to command this level of support.
.
Saddle Hunter only gives 1 or 2 legs support of the 4 from double bearing/2 separate turns on host.
As uses the other 2 legs to secure to SPart, not for Load support nor host grip.
Would always want to use ROUND metal part here, many carabiner spines are more flat, re-apportioning metal from the side to the do not pull open axis.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Sep 22, 2021)

*HFP / TALK / Slippery 8 :*
Our simple Rope, is it's own wonder, to be able to form so easily at will, and then immediately make rigid to use to connect, control bind etc.
Then melt to new support architecture and use in a minute like some dream kit too, only needs other rigid framework to pull from.
Most everything i show have tested at our full work loads in mush more active times, most things stated are logic made in head while working as commanded rope.
This true beauty came along after that, as is just a little over 10yrs old as gains acceptance and gets shown.
So have played extensively in more normal usings, and this is always listed as for utility use to a conservative profile.
It may be some day shown as top rescue ready class tho..(this and the mechanics of the Bowline comparison are own views tho)





Roo's notableknotindex>>slippery8 page
wikipedia>>Slippery_eight_loop
netknots.com>>slippery-eight-loop
.
The adjustment on this is just too sweet, but then Achille's Heel of: doesn't take spreading as well as even regular Bowline, that doesn't take it well always..
>>But here can simply raise the 180arc between nipping loops and throw the Bitter end thru, or just bight as fix.
>>So, that as the force in eye changes 90degrees, can slip by the lock used, so offer a lock at a 90degree position to compensate like this:


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 11, 2022)

Rope Brake, capstan, bollard, Porty etc. RADIAL frictions in tree work , also show same math, to less extent in knots.
Roo's NotableKnotIndexpages talk some about friction.
Offers a picture showing 6x arc180 with rope to metal CoF of .3
input a HOLD(not trying to lift )of 7# effort LEVERAGES to holding 2000# monster force (by comparison)at bay with this 'simple' math.
Notable Knot Index: The Power of Friction
My version way back when was drawing of a baby sitting on the end of a rope going to tree warps, holding back a bus!
.
Notable Knot Index: Pipe Wrench from Rope shows an interesting old-timey usage of this ever present force to harvest to such services.
and also lists this Google Calculator readout showing the formula again , and the keys used for E, PI, exponential etc. to the 1ton sum of hold from the 7# effort!
7x(e^(0.3 x 6 x PI)= ~2000# is all it takes to peel back the curtain and peek at the wizard workings hidden in microcosm of a knot.
>>so how to command this and other things around you; with these 'simple' mechanical commands, as like computer commands.
.
As friction reduces the tension of the rope, it also reduces the rigidity, to a more 'nippable soft'
.
line_14 of spreadcheat below reads: 'triple round', 1080 degrees , 6x arc180 0.3 CoF gives 285.68 friction factor leverage in chart
>> 7# holding effort X 285.68 leverage = 1,999.76# force/load held
wish had such an easy 285x lifting lever, but 285x easy brake leverage is nice to know too !
Nylon on ropeBrake of Aluminum vs Steel also shown for how much difference change of CoF and turns matter exponentially in this organic pattern




By the engineering numbers, a nylon rope on an Aluminum vs. Steel round ropeBrake device;
gives exponentially wider and wider frictional differences with successive arc180 turns.
The only variant is CoF Nylon w/Aluminum @ .25 vs. w/steel @ .40
Stuff like this can be much more of a mystery until can pull the curtain back with the numbers;
and start to read as like on the right frequency, with less garbled dead spots etc. in what you do get.
Always tell self more of an open the door, rather than peek underneath the door; look at the world.
The math says this is a lesson in all things.

Know your tools, getting a rope brake device can be a total game changer,
as so can a throwline for much less; if you use/play with them.
Working with a Porty, allowed me to understand frictions hidden inside a knot microcosm much more fluently.

Radial vs. Linear Frictions for Rope Rescue and Nylon/Aluminum CoF: .25
rest of quoted CoF’s: EngineeringToolbox.com
fuller spreadcheat: tinyurl.com/radial-frictions-spreadcheat


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 24, 2022)

At IGKT forum last November knot guru Dan Lehman has simply reversed the tuckings thru fig8 to opposite direction for a quicker, and sleeker adjustable terminal/ending eye on rope like Bowline. From a very familiar figure8/slipped +1 tuck is DONE/sweeeeeet!





Dan Lehman has defined points and come up with other innovations; including a great quick release : The Tumble Hitch
Both very good, and conceptually very clean builds.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 24, 2022)

TheTreeSpyder said:


> At IGKT forum last November knot guru Dan Lehman has simply reversed the tuckings thru fig8 to opposite direction for a quicker, and sleeker adjustable terminal/ending eye on rope like Bowline. From a very familiar figure8/slipped +1 tuck is DONE/sweeeeeet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you leave a bight in the end of a rope sticking out of a figure eight that wasn't secure?

It looks like a good invite to use it and that would be a serious mistake.

Rock climbers use the figure eight quite often for tying in.

And why does a figure eight in the end of a rope need to be 'slipped'?

Should we be in that big of a hurry that we need a slipped eight.

I know I'm knot.

Great visual by the way even if it is a bit hard to follow.

Good to see you.


.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 25, 2022)

yo Bro!
Utility class, deceptively simple, almost trick from slipped 8 +1move.
Originally started Quick8 w/8 as to make parent HFP8,
then lace tail opposite way thru than HFP8.
Adaptation here amounts to same, just start with slipped8.
>>and flip tail in loop opposite side of Standing Part/DONE!
.
Draw almost closed holding both ends and eye/4legs from either side of knot works,
and final tension set after release tail/Bitter End makes seat better for you maybe.
.
More towards replacement for utility cord/rope alternative for adjustable eye via Adjustable Hitch or other Friction Hitch back to self to form adjustable eye than lifeline/hard rigging usage for sure.
This is different as adjusts from Bitter End and arguably easier to make. Am student somewhat of it's author, as many are..


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 29, 2022)

Went and made ya this view going thru Overhand Knot, maybe even quicker:




.
Rock On !


----------

